# Kids walking goats



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Today me and the kids spend all day walking the goats and then shaved Bonequiqui. I took some pictures as we went for you all to see them.

Taylor with Porsche, Kerigan with Marsha








Taylor with Bonequiqui, Kerigan with Jan








Kerigan with Cashmere, Taylor with Joy








Kerigan and Sky








Taylor and Hope








Taylor and Jasmine








Bonequiqui after his hair cut.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for posting them. Everyone looks terrific.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

OH send me your kids! I need some goat walkers :laugh: 

Great pics and cute family all around.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks, We are pretty hopeful that we do alright this year at the fair. Let me tell you when it comes to walking goats the kids dont like it as much as you would think. Just look at their faces they look so thrilled.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They look GREAT! What are you feeding them LOL Yep your nieces look thrilled, haha! About the same as my kids when they have to walk their goats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Candice!!! The boys are on a 16% medicated meat makers pellet feed and the girls are getting a 16% textured medicated meat maker feed both made by ADM. The girls have started doing better with the textured feed since it seems to have more corn in it and they need some extra Calories right now.

The big girls actually don't get any grain at all but I might bring them back to my house so I can start feeding them some grain before the fair.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Everyone looks great! Can Bonquiqui come to stay at our house? LOL!

Those younger girls really have awesome butts too!!! Great job and I know about the kids and the joy of walking the goats! Actually my kids LOVE to do it as long....as it is their idea-if I suggest it you would think they were dying!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really have to thank Paintball for the girls butts. That was one of the reason's I bought him. If we was not such a jerk he would still be here. But I am keeping Cindy from this year and Hope from last year so hopefully they will pass on his big butt. I would really like Freckles and Caliber to have a buck kid and I think I might keep it and sell Jager next year. I really don't need any more does so I might sell the doe kids for a few years and keep what I have but I am not completely sure yet what I will do. Freckles has some AMAZING genetics and so does Caliber so I can not wait to see their kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice... :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice pics :thumb: Have the girls come to my house to walk my goats when they are done. I sure wish I could find a kids around here interested in goats. Bonequiqui must be happy to get rid of that fuzz!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------

